# MAC over PC? POSSIBLE??



## mirzausman (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi,
I have never used Mac and I don't know what kind (Good or Better or even Best) of OS it is.

In Windows, there is Win 98, XP, Vista etc. What about mac


I have Intel 915 board with 3.2 processor.
512 RAM
80 GB HDD

Can I use MAC OS? if Possible then which version of OS is better supported?

I will be so thankful if you provide me the information.

One more question is Multibooting ( in case Mac can be used on this machine) possible? Can I Use Both Windows and Mac?

THANX
W.B.R


----------



## exegete (Oct 26, 2005)

No, you legally are not to use Mac OS on any non-Apple machine, unless you use some type of virtualization.

Now, if you had a Mac, you can load Windows onto it using it in Bootcamp, or with VM Fusion or Parallels which allows Windows to be just another window within the Mac OS.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

If I had a dollar for every time this question was asked, answered (and reported) I'd be able to take my kids to Dollywood for the day. 

This is really getting silly. What does it take to get a moderator to throw up a sticky that has as its title, "NO YOU CAN'T PUT MAC OS ON YOUR PC!!! IT'S ILLEGAL!!!"?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

No assistance for illegal software here, please read the TSG Rules before any future posts.


----------

